# Craftsman 7 HP pressure washer model 580.762601



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

I had a similar issue with a Honda engined pressure cleaner. It would run maybe 2 or 3 minutes then quit. Right before it quit it would spit and sputter kind of like water in the fuel. I cleaned the tank and checked the plug.. engine still run poorly. I eventually changed what looked like a good,clean plug and the 
engine ran perfectly. 

So with plugs looks don't always mean good.

Good luck


----------



## Princessfreddy (Nov 14, 2011)

Idmason60 said:


> I had a similar issue with a Honda engined pressure cleaner. It would run maybe 2 or 3 minutes then quit. Right before it quit it would spit and sputter kind of like water in the fuel. I cleaned the tank and checked the plug.. engine still run poorly. I eventually changed what looked like a good,clean plug and the
> engine ran perfectly.
> 
> So with plugs looks don't always mean good.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Daimer (Nov 4, 2008)

Check and clean your plug then reset i hope it will run other wise go to the expert mechanic who can handle this issue perfectly.......:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------

